# Homeopathy medicine in Australia



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

A quick question,

how easily are homeopathy medicines available in Australia. Me and My husband take Homeo meds. They work for us and here are available off the shelf. We dont give any prescriptions here to buy them since they are harmless and are not a threat when taken without prescription.

If anyone knows about this, can you pls comment..


----------



## Vroom (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi anj, 

I have a friend ( Dr.Raja ) who has a homeo clinic and is been practising here for last two years (Melbourne). He is licensed and approved by medical soceity of australia and he imports all his stuff from overseas mainly india. So if you know what you want i guess he can give it you  Its not aloowing me to post the URL it says i have to make 4 or more post so will post the url once i cross that hurdle. 
Regards,
Varun


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Varun

thanks for taking time to reply. but now our plans are chaning by the day, one day we feel we wud get the ACT sponsorship and will head for canberra, other moment there is something else that comes up.. but i managed list of homeopaths in AU. Google it and every bit of info one can get. At times i wonder, what wud i do without wikipedia and google search 

will give a shout incase i need any other assistance with homeopaths 

so whats ur status? u in AU already or not?


----------



## Vroom (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi anj,

No worries. FYI if you are after the medicines only not treatment I am sure he can help you out. Because he does online consultation and provides medicines by post as well  I am already in AUS and I do have a question about spouse visa for you. Just browsing to put the question on the right thread but i guess its impossible to find the post which i read long time ago.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi varun

i dont hv much knowledge on spouse visa but i can tell u what i read in here.

u get married in court, u hv to give an essay written in your words about ur relation, how u met, the ceremony etc. both of u hv to give it.

there are active threads on spouse visas, check them.

miss swans is applying for the same, search for all posts by her, or april applied for it too.. there is a good description on what needs to come in the essays.

in india things are different, there are hardly any live ins etc, and many a times there are arranged marriages, infact, not many a times but most of the times.

you got to provide good proofs of you being involved in a relationship, how ur marriage was arranged, family testimonials etc plus a marriage registration cert wud work anyways.

no country wud want ppl to come in and not get their visas, so dont worry, it is a lil tedious but not as bad as it sounds.

i suggest starting a new threads so u get more hits/replies and ppl who know the solution will assist. its always better to start a new thread if u dont get info after searching in here.. 

cheers and all teh best


----------



## Vroom (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi anj, 

No worries  I have read all the posts and threads ;-) Its all good but just that I read somewhere one of your post said "do a register marriage before to avoid the delay" .. It was not now but it was a long time ago. Thanks for the time and advice. Have a good day  

FYI: I am deleting that question bit and will post as a thread later on 

Reagards,
Varun


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Anj,

Does this help? The Council for Homeopathic Certification - welcome

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks dolly, any info helps..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes ofcourse it helps to get the marriage registered, in india it is a pain to get anything done by hte govt. imagine, getting married is a piece of cake aftr all the preps n everything tht goes into indian ceremonies but to get it registered, one actually regrets being married.. hehehe

it took me 5 months..

and u dont need to delete the question, just let this one rest her and u start one of ur own.


----------



## Vroom (Feb 18, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> yes ofcourse it helps to get the marriage registered, in india it is a pain to get anything done by hte govt. imagine, getting married is a piece of cake aftr all the preps n everything tht goes into indian ceremonies but to get it registered, one actually regrets being married.. hehehe
> 
> it took me 5 months..
> 
> and u dont need to delete the question, just let this one rest her and u start one of ur own.


Yep true true  BTW what took 5 months ? Getting the marriage certificate from the gov in India or prep for indian wedding ceremony ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i was seeing my OH for close to 2 yrs.. our parents met in mid december, dates were decided in end dec and got married in feb 1st week.. so u can say the marriage preps took one and half month and the registration took 5 months..


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hi
> 
> A quick question,
> 
> ...



Hi Anj,

Did you find any info on Homoeopathic pharmacies yet? Btw *Homoeo* () Pathy is the correct/actual way to spell which has been derived from **** as in man and pathy from the patheos which means suffering. Anyway languages evolve and so should people i guess.

I really would want to know as my wife is a Homoeopath too and right now she is working as a receptionist and its just a pity that people here dont know how beneficial this alternate method can be in real life.

My dog, btw we made her migrate from India too, had a spur in her knee and a definite limp and thats been completely cured.

So i really want to know where to get the pills, the liquids and the powders here in Australia. Or if we need to import from India/Germany what is the best way to go about it?

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

DS my sis sent some pills from India by courier. I am not sure what the procedure will be for importing or getting in a parcel. Ask someone to talk to DHL courier guys in India, they might help


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Are there any restrictions in importing homeo medicines either via normal checked in baggage or via unaccompanied baggage?

There are off course no prescriptions that we have for these and both my wife and we use homeo medicines


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

zooter80 said:


> Are there any restrictions in importing homeo medicines either via normal checked in baggage or via unaccompanied baggage?
> 
> There are off course no prescriptions that we have for these and both my wife and we use homeo medicines



Homoeopathy meds come in two types, alcohol based liquids and white powders.

So there are no restrictions as such but the paranoid customs guys will check 'white powder' and perhaps taste it too and then if sent by unaccompanied baggage will mix it up for sure.

Why don't you just get a prescription from a Homoeopath?And carry the medicines with you? 


Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

@DS3 -- the problem is that we are not taking any homeo medicines for a particular problem. In India, we have a full box of all types of homeo medicines (my wife's mom is an expert and so she keeps consulting for different symptoms what to give)

I'm talking about alcohol based. We would like to get the whole set of medicines if possible instead of buying it there which i'm sure would cost a bomb. Just to give an idea, the whole box will cost about Rs.1500 in India. But I'm sure if I buy there it will be maybe 400$$


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

zooter80 said:


> @DS3 -- the problem is that we are not taking any homeo medicines for a particular problem. In India, we have a full box of all types of homeo medicines (my wife's mom is an expert and so she keeps consulting for different symptoms what to give)
> 
> I'm talking about alcohol based. We would like to get the whole set of medicines if possible instead of buying it there which i'm sure would cost a bomb. Just to give an idea, the whole box will cost about Rs.1500 in India. But I'm sure if I buy there it will be maybe 400$$


Hmmmm just go to a homoeopath with ur MIL's medicines and get the meds in the box put down in a prescription. Not sure if one gets homoeopathic med here in OZ at all. 

I think most of the homoeopathic doctors get their medicines sent from india. If i knew from where to get them here my wife would have started a lil side practise as just for the record Homoeopathy is recognised as a form of naturopathy here.


Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

as long as you have the bill of the meds, you will be fine, No one will ask you anything. suggest carrying with you in check i luggage


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys for wonderful info..I was just looking for this info if I'm allowed to take homeopathy meds or not..I'm travelling on 23rd July 2013..to Melbourne..


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

ok, i can confirm that I have carried medicines twice (all with prescription and bills). As long as you declare it on your form and say it's for personal use, they don't even check 

Just be sure that homeo medicines (if liquid) are properly packed as due to flight air pressure, they can leak even if the bottle is not opened


----------

